# Needed 46" snowblower model 50146!!!!!!!



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

i am looking for the 50146 two stage snowblower if anyone has one for sale or knows of someone who is selling it please let me know snow is coming and id rather buy a 46" rather then settle for the 38" single stage this year till i find a 46" for sal.
Thanks All


encil sm


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm not familiar with that unit. Is that for the large-frame tractors?


----------



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

yes it is for a model 1669L 16hp Briggs V-Twin all Shaft drivin drive and attachments it has the eaton 11 hydro in it "foot pedal hydro"


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

That would be part of the XL series. I'm thinking ebay would be your best bet, or maybe a want ad in yahoo bolens classifieds?

If you're looking for new, sonnys may have one. Try [email protected] or (260)726-2808


----------

